# Dust Collect Simplified by Stumpy Nubs



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This the best break down of the basic dust collection princiiples I've seen. Velocity, volume, static pressure and resistence are the topics discussed. Especially as it relates to duct size or diameter.
Warning, there is a promotional ad within, but it's benign.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

In connection with the above video, anyone who wants to know more about specific requirements should vist this site by well known dust collection expert, bill pentz and do some extensive reading. This page talks about separators and cyclones and overhead air filtration units:





Dust Collection Research - Equipment


This site helps small shop workers understand the risks from fine dust exposure and how to effectively protect themselves and their families from airborne dust hazards. Fine dust is so extensively studied that researchers call it PM short for particle material. A Google search on PM Health Risks...



billpentz.com


----------

